# Key fob



## wkendtoy (May 10, 2008)

I think the battery is going out on my key fob, so I went in to the dealer to inquire about it. I know you can't change the battery in them unless you want to break it. The key fob alone is $64 without the key. Then they wanted $150 service charge just to reprogram the computer for the fob. I ordered a fob, but told them that they could stick the service charge where the sun doesn't shine. Does anyone know how to reprogram the thing? 

WTF!! $150 charge to program the key. There has to be an easier way.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I believe you will need your ignition key code, and your BCM code so you can hook up the gizmo to the computer and program the new key fob to the BCM.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

wkendtoy said:


> I think the battery is going out on my key fob, so I went in to the dealer to inquire about it. I know you can't change the battery in them unless you want to break it. The key fob alone is $64 without the key. Then they wanted $150 service charge just to reprogram the computer for the fob. I ordered a fob, but told them that they could stick the service charge where the sun doesn't shine. Does anyone know how to reprogram the thing?
> 
> WTF!! $150 charge to program the key. There has to be an easier way.


Yes there is an easier way it takes about 30 minuits, I've done it. Bear with me its been awile sence I've done it. Put the key in the ignition, turn to the on position(do not start the car)the car will honk once or three times after 10mins. Turn the key in the off position, then turn it back on for another 10 mins the car will honk twice. Turn it back off and back on for 10 mins the car will honk either once or three times, then turn it off and try to start the car. I'm going to try to find the proceadure and post it up.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Ahh found it.

*Transmitter Programming*
The transmitter may not communicate with the receiver if any of the following situations occurs:

The transmitter battery wears down. 
The transmitter key has been replaced. 
The Body Control Module (BCM) has been replaced. 
Perform the synchronizing procedure if the transmitter does not communicate with the receiver. If the transmitter and/or receiver are replaced, preform the following programming procedure:

*Programming Transmitters With Tech 2*

Important
It is not possible to program a remote transmitter without the Body Control Module (BCM) security code. The security code is contained on the Important Security Information Card issued with the vehicle when new.


Using the Tech 2, select Body / Programming / Program Remote Key and follow the instructions. 
Enter the security code when prompted and follow the instructions. 

*Programming Transmitters Without Tech 2*
Turn the ignition to ON, then wait 10 minutes for the next step in the programming sequence. 
After the 10 minutes has elapsed, the car horn will chirp once. Turn the ignition switch to the OFF position within 5 minutes after the horn has sounded, then to the ON position within 5 seconds after switching it OFF. 
Leave the key to the ON position for 10 minutes. After the 10 minutes has elapsed, the car horn will chirp twice. Turn the ignition switch to the OFF position within 5 minutes after the horn has sounded, then to the ON position within 5 seconds after switching it OFF. 
Leave the key to the ON position for 10 minutes. After the 10 minutes has elapsed, the car horn will chirp 3 times. 
Verify that the security indicator in the instrument cluster has stopped flashing and attempt to start the vehicle. 
Turn the ignition to OFF and remove the key from the ignition switch. 
Move approximately 3 meters (10 ft) away from the vehicle and test the transmitter functions to validate that the transmitter has been programmed successfully.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

gm4life said:


> Yes there is an easier way it takes about 30 minuits, I've done it. Bear with me its been awile sence I've done it. Put the key in the ignition, turn to the on position(do not start the car)the car will honk once or three times after 10mins. Turn the key in the off position, then turn it back on for another 10 mins the car will honk twice. Turn it back off and back on for 10 mins the car will honk either once or three times, then turn it off and try to start the car. *I'm going to try to find the proceadure and post it up*.


That would be great.... 

If you find it, start a new thread on it and I will make it a sticky. Great info to share.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> That would be great....
> 
> If you find it, start a new thread on it and I will make it a sticky. Great info to share.


Saw your post too late. Ok sir will do.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Thanks GM!!


----------



## SloTymer (Sep 16, 2005)

Changing the battery in the key fob was done successfully by one of our members about a year ago. Look for the post and you will see that it can be done.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Good looking out -- gm4life.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Thanks GM!!





alsgto04 said:


> Good looking out -- gm4life.


Anytime thats what I'm here for.:cheers


----------



## wkendtoy (May 10, 2008)

Thanks gm4life. You saved me some cash. Check is in the mail. I will let you know how it turns out once I get the new fob.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

wkendtoy said:


> Thanks gm4life. You saved me some cash. Check is in the mail. I will let you know how it turns out once I get the new fob.


No problem, when I bought my car it only had one key. I ordered the key and FOB, payed around $120-$150 can't remember, then they wanted to charge me $80 for programming ha no thanks. Why $80(your case $150 :confused) just to plug in a Tech 2 and take maybe 10mins don't know, maybe thay have to charge you for the hour of labor.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

outstanding...thanks gm4life!
Bill


----------



## yodadog (Mar 30, 2009)

Does this work?


----------



## hatred (Mar 24, 2009)

I opened the key fob and the battery is soldered in its a 2032 lithium 3V I removed the solder popped the clips that hold the battery in place put the new one in placed a silicon gasket that I cut to size one on top of the contact and one under the bottom contact to keep the battery in place then I glued the unit back together and what do you know it worked.

Here ya go....


----------



## yodadog (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks gm4life worked like a charm. The other forums say that you can only program the fob for one time only. I don't know if this is true becouse I used a new fob so beware of used fobs on ebay. Thanks again.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

My dealership programmed my fob for free since I purchased it through them. Otherwise they would have charged me for 1 hour shop time if I brought one in for programming. Just something to check on if ordering a new one.


----------



## FoneguyFrank (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks GM4life. Your instructions worked perfectly. I bought my GTO last November and it came with only 1 key. I got the key, fob and key cut for less than $75 from a Detroit area Chevy dealer.


----------



## oz_monaro (Jun 16, 2011)

Purchased a key fob and finally got around to programming it since the battery on mine is on it's way out. Swapped over the cut key to the new fob programmed it and worked like a charm!


----------



## gggto (Sep 21, 2011)

*Tech 2?*

Sorry for the stupid qustion, I'm gonna play the new guy card. What is tech 2?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

gggto said:


> Sorry for the stupid qustion, I'm gonna play the new guy card. What is tech 2?


It's the dealer's programming/diagnostic equipment and software. Tuning suites like EFILive and HP Tuners can do a lot of things but there are some things only a Tech 2 will do. Fortunately key programming can be done another way too.


----------



## Jkirk1989 (Dec 31, 2014)

Thank you so much GM4life! A locksmith was not able to program the new key fob for my sons 2004 gto. I then went to the dealership and they could not do it either! They told me the fob was dead due to the locksmith programming it wrong. They wanted $200 for a new fob and labor to program it. I went home and tried what I read in this thread and it worked, I was absolutely thrilled!


----------



## Jkirk1989 (Dec 31, 2014)

Also, I made a copy of the instructions and put them in the glove box for future use.


----------



## johnfin (Jun 9, 2013)

*Fob*

So what I really need to know is if I program a new remote myself without the tech 2 will the old remote (2nd one)still work. I know with the tech 2 the dealer wants all of the remotes when programming them.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

yes.


----------



## kentj340 (Aug 23, 2013)

Today went to a Chevrolet dealer to get a key blank cut for my '05. The price was cheap enough - under $4. But it wouldn't go in the key opening at all. Apparently the key is cut correctly from my key code, except for one thing - it does not have a bevel at the leading tip to allow entrance into the lock cylinder.

Anybody else have this problem?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Take the key back and have them do it right


----------



## kentj340 (Aug 23, 2013)

Already tried that. The parts guy didn't have a clue how to fix the problem, except "Take it to a locksmith". It's obvious that on the original key the bevel was made by the same key cutting machine that cut the rest of the key, but this machine/operator wouldn't/couldn't cut the bevel. The bevel does not seem to be part of the key code and is only to allow the key to push the tumblers aside so it can enter the lock cylinder.

No other GM dealers within several hours drive even have GTO blanks, according to the second dealer's parts listings who was an hour away with no blanks.

Maybe I have no choice but to go back and get the bad key and file a bevel myself. Or take an uncut blank to a different dealer's cutting machine to see if they can cut it right - this is the reason I am posting - to see if others on the forum have encountered this problem. Maybe the machine operator is supposed to know how to do the bevel? 

Otherwise it looks like no key blank cut by this machine/operator can ever fit in any lock cylinder, even if cut to the correct key code, because the key can't get past the first tumbler.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

The locksmith that cut my spare had no problem cutting it correctly. Sounds like someone who didn't have the proper equipment or knowledge cut your key. If it were me, he'd be refunding whatever it costs to have it done right elsewhere. It's not 'rocket science'. There are many vehicles that use similarly cut keys. (Not the stupid fob; just the key part)


----------



## kentj340 (Aug 23, 2013)

Attached my new key to my new transmitter and programmed it with the 3 x 10 minute sequence. Spare key all fixed good now, so next step is to cut open my 10-year old transmitter, unsolder the old battery, re-solder a new battery.

Had to go back to the same Chevy dealer that cut the bad key yesterday, because this dealer is the only one with key blanks in stock in this area. 

A second parts lady cut the key right by starting from X=0, Y=0, where the long part of the key is the X axis. This automatically cut the bevel. The parts guy yesterday started from X=0, Y=1st key code, and this left the tip blunt. Duh. The machine was over 20' away, and I couldn't see what they were doing, but I'm certain that's what happened. And the guy said today's key was just the same as yesterday's...

FWIW, neither of the new parts counter GM key blanks were tapped with internal threads for the small screws. The original GM screws seem to be just hard enough to barely cut shallow new threads. I did find screws in some computer junk with the same thread, but they were not hard enough to cut threads in a GM key and were stripped when trying. What this means is: 1. Use GM screws for a new blank, but don't over tighten. 2. You can use non-hardened, non-GM screws in original blanks that have the internal threads.

The key cost was $3.51 and included cutting, no screws. The new transmitter cost $53.95 from flea bay with free shipping. This was cheaper than any other on line GM parts web site, because all the others want about $15 shipping.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I used non GM screws on the blank I bought. They are stainless steel and better quality than the OEM screws. The holes on the new blank were tapped. . Maybe the blank you bought is of lesser quality than the one I bought from the Pontiac dealer 6 years ago when they still existed. There were Chinese made keys on eBay back then and I steered clear of those. Don't know what they are selling now at dealerships or otherwise.


----------



## kentj340 (Aug 23, 2013)

Aha. So since the key blank I got from The Chevy dealer that was packaged in a GM wrapper with GM part number had no threads, I'm going to guess it is a made in China key. 

I bought a made in China Holden Commodore key fob shell off flea bay for a few bucks as a backup for when I cut open my old Pontiac fob for battery replacement. The shell came with a key blank marked "GM" and 2 screws. It was shipped to my house from China.

The GM parts counter key blank was marked "GM" exactly like the made in China key. Both keys are precisely the same except the one mailed to me had slightly smaller holes and smaller (even cheaper) screws. I'll bet both keys came from the same maker in China. Even the shear marks on the edges look the same.


----------



## GetItAt_WiLL (Feb 11, 2015)

GM4life said:


> Ahh found it.
> 
> *Transmitter Programming*
> The transmitter may not communicate with the receiver if any of the following situations occurs:
> ...



I just got a blank key made by a locksmith and a new key fob from the dealer for my 04 GTO. I've been attempting this method to program my key fob. Everything seems to work perfectly. I get the 1 horn chirp, 10 mins later 2, then 10 mins later 3. Then the security icon stops flashing and stays solid (the steps say it's just supposed to stop flashing, I'm not sure if this means it stays solid or should actually disappear completely) for about 5 seconds before flashing again (a bit faster than before I might add). After that final sequence when I get 3 horn chirps and the security light goes solid, I'm assuming I have to attempt the crank before it starts flashing again, and when I do attempt to start the car is the vehicle actually suppose to crank at this point or should nothing happen when you move the key to the cranking position (this is what's happening to me). Anybody have any suggestions.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

This may be a little clearer::


Make sure there are no good fobs near the car.
Put your key into the ignition and turn it on without starting the car and leave it in the on position.
Security indicator should be blinking. If not, the fob is already programmed to the car, or there is 
a good fob near and transmitting to the car.
After 10 minutes the horn will honk 1x.
Turn the key off then back on within 5 seconds and leave it on for another 10 minutes without starting the car.
After that 10 minutes passes the horn will honk 2x.
Do the same thing a third time and after 10 minutes the horn will honk 3x.
Security indicator should be off.
Turn the ignition off and remove the key.
Walk about 10 feet from the car and try all of the buttons to lock/unlock the doors and trunk.
Start your car to check that out and your done ... it's programmed to your car."


Walk about 10 feet from the car and try all of the buttons to lock/unlock the doors and trunk.
Does this Work?



ALSO::::


Key fob becomes out of sequence with the RKE receiver.
When this occurs, the key fob will not operate until it is re-sequenced.

In order to correct a key fob that is out-of-sequence, follow these steps:

While seated in the vehicle, press and hold the unlock button on the key fob.

While still pressing the unlock key on the fob, insert the ignition key into the 
ignition switch and turn the key to the ON position.

Once the Driver Information Center (DIC) cycles, release the unlock button.

Turn the key to the OFF position and remove the key.

The key fob should now operate both doors. 

Larry


----------



## johnfin (Jun 9, 2013)

I just bought a new remote (GM $41, 92123129), key from dealer ($30 factory and not tapped for screws, came cut via vin number) and $25 to program it.


----------



## DR3DD (Aug 12, 2014)

I've got a fob on order right now. The transmitter on my old fob fell out (don't ask me how), so it won't transmit at all to the car. The fob itself is good other than the case being a little damaged. My question is this, since the alarm is engaged and goes off once I open the door, will I still be able to program a new fob using the above method?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

DR3DD said:


> I've got a fob on order right now. The transmitter on my old fob fell out (don't ask me how), so it won't transmit at all to the car. The fob itself is good other than the case being a little damaged. My question is this, since the alarm is engaged and goes off once I open the door, will I still be able to program a new fob using the above method?


Yes you will with a new un-programmed FOB


----------



## ThomasOConnor (Jul 25, 2021)

I called locksmith and they programmed the new key that's working fine.


----------

